# Your strange phobias...



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> I have fear to climb the staircase! When I try to climb it I feel as I'm going to fall down!


Mine is watching someone else walk down a tall flight of stairs... I just KNOW they are going to trip and fall. I think technically that makes it an anxiety rather than a phobia? Still, it creeps me out and I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs "ready" to catch them if they fall down.


I always say the same stupid thing too.. "Be careful"... like they are going to suddenly break into a reckless jumping streak and tumble down. Ugh.




-ZDD


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Mine is watching someone else walk down a tall flight of stairs... I just KNOW they are going to trip and fall. I think technically that makes it an anxiety rather than a phobia? Still, it creeps me out and I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs "ready" to catch them if they fall down.
> 
> 
> I always say the same stupid thing too.. "Be careful"... like they are going to suddenly break into a reckless jumping streak and tumble down. Ugh.


That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## TimeIsLove (Mar 30, 2012)

Ha! Get ready for these: 

Current Phobias: 

1. Daddy Longlegs. (Shivers). There's just something about them. I know they can't bite you, so it doesn't make sense that I'm so afraid of them. It's just...they look so creepy. They're like little satanic dots on stilts that creep around at inhuman paces, haunting my existence. I love camping and spending time outside, but I can't ever quite enjoy myself, because I'm afraid they'll be creeping around and they'll get on me when I'm least expecting it. I can handle any other kind of bug. A bee can land on me and I won't care. I'll be like, "What's up bee? Hey there little buddy." But daddy longlegs? NO. 

2. Vomit. I can't handle it. Drunk vomit is okay, because I know I'm not going to catch a stomach bug from that person. But if a person has a stomach bug, doorknobs and all relevant surfaces will be rabidly lysoled, hands will be rabidly washed, hands will never come in contact with the face (even if I have to itch...which is just comical), and rubber gloves will be worn if necessary. I would even consider wearing a mask. There's something to be said for people who don't do these things - they're forcing their immune systems to be strong by exposing their immune systems to everything. However, I still take amazing efforts to avoid vomiting. I don't know how I'm going to clean up my childrens' vomit one day. I'm really afraid of that moment. 

3. Performance. I get very uncomfortable with my performance being evaluated, especially by my peers. It's very important for me to appear competent, and I set very high expectations for myself, so I'm very sensitive to any perceived criticisms when I perform. I'd much rather do my performing behind the scenes where I can ensure my creation of a finished product that I'm satisfied with before I turn it in for evaluation. Alas, this is not reality, which is why I try to directly confront and expose myself to this phobia daily. 

Past Phobias:

1. Hairs. Yes, like the ones on your head. I have no idea why or how this began. But until I was four or five, I was terrified of singular hairs. I would force my mom to inspect the bathtub before I got in for random straggling hairs stuck to the side of the tub. I distinctly remembering waking up in the middle of the night once, and screaming bloody murder because I saw a hair sitting there on the pillow in front of my eyes. One day, after my mom had had enough, she backed me into a corner with a hairball. Haha, to this day I can't explain it. I can only say, I have always been a very phobic person.


----------



## TimeIsLove (Mar 30, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Mine is watching someone else walk down a tall flight of stairs... I just KNOW they are going to trip and fall. I think technically that makes it an anxiety rather than a phobia? Still, it creeps me out and I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs "ready" to catch them if they fall down.
> 
> 
> I always say the same stupid thing too.. "Be careful"... like they are going to suddenly break into a reckless jumping streak and tumble down. Ugh.


Haha I couldn't resist: 

Confessions of a Broke Grad Student | Learning the Rorschach


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I have many, the strangest is probably cows, though. Got licked in the face by one, when I was about twelve. I didn't see it standing behind me, so when it licked me, it shocked me and I almost fell in the creek I was fishing in. I didn't know how to swim, so I thought I was going to drown. My dad just stood there and laughed while I freaked out, clinging onto the little bridge we were standing on for dear life. Since that day, fuckin' hate cows, man. Hate as in fear. Don't like to be around them. Plus, stare at their eyes. Huge, soulless glass panes into evil. Satan's minions; the cow.


----------



## VereCreperum (Jan 17, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I have many, the strangest is probably cows, though. Got licked in the face by one, when I was about twelve. I didn't see it standing behind me, so when it licked me, it shocked me and I almost fell in the creek I was fishing in. I didn't know how to swim, so I thought I was going to drown. My dad just stood there and laughed while I freaked out, clinging onto the little bridge we were standing on for dear life. Since that day, fuckin' hate cows, man. Hate as in fear. Don't like to be around them. Plus, stare at their eyes. Huge, soulless glass panes into evil. Satan's minions; the cow.


You probably take more pleasure than most devouring the pesky things, eh?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Mine is watching someone else walk down a tall flight of stairs... I just KNOW they are going to trip and fall. I think technically that makes it an anxiety rather than a phobia? Still, it creeps me out and I have to stand at the bottom of the stairs "ready" to catch them if they fall down.
> 
> 
> I always say the same stupid thing too.. "Be careful"... like they are going to suddenly break into a reckless jumping streak and tumble down. Ugh.
> ...


I have this too but is less strength regarding the one that I wrote first!!!


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Plus, stare at their eyes. Huge, soulless glass panes into evil. Satan's minions; the cow.


D'awww I love cows' eyes, they're so big and kind. They got kind of a dumb look to them so I don't feel bad about eating them, and I can tell that to them right in their face...

Fish freak the hell out of me. Especially fish out of water. They flail around and they're all slimy, and I know they're suffocating but I'm too scared of them to help them out and I start screaming...bad things. I won't eat them either. Eww. Hate fish.


----------



## Darkling (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm afraid of earwigs. When I was younger I was told that they were called earwigs because they crawl inside your ears, so every time I see one I just have this reflexive action to back away and cover my ears. Like its going to power jump clear across the room and straight down my ear canal. Stupid, i know. But when I think about one crawling in there I have this gut wrenching feeling like I'd never recover from the psychological trauma of it. Just kill me. 

Also I don't know if it's a phobia but I have a very strong aversion to laying down at the doctors. I'm fine sitting or standing. But even if all they're doing is listening to my heartbeat or poking my tummy or whatever it makes me extremely uncomfortable and agitated to have to lay all the way down. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Any type of bug, insect, worm, ect. Those creepy crawlies just freak me out. I know it's not that strange, but literally any kind. The most innocent bugs like ladybugs and butterflies are just as bad... My older sister tried to help me get over it when I was younger, but it just made things worse. Thanks sis...

Also heights and needles kind of freak me out.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Soldering an electrolytic capacitor in reverse polarity.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Aliens from outer space. I am terrified of being paralyzed by a being of higher intelligence with crazy technological capabilities and telepathic powers. When I was a kid, I became convinced that I had been abducted by aliens in my grandmother's bathroom. Seriously, I am still deathly afraid of them. 

I used to be afraid of people with a limp too--because i was convinced that it was some kind of horrendous omen if I were to see a man limping towards me (from some kind of vision).

When I was a kid I was afraid of spiders. One day I tried to kill a spider by hitting it on a pole. But the spider flew off the pole (onto me) as a result of the force of my blow and I ran around trying to get it off me. Then I realized that spiders don't always mean harm, as that one didn't bite me, and it wasn't fair for me to be treating them as enemies. So I stopped being afraid of them.

Edit: after reading the title again, I guess my phobias aren't really that strange. OOPS!


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

Vomiting. I will go to any and all lengths to avoid it. I don't mind SO much when other people are sick, as long as I can't catch it, or can keep my distance. Hearing/seeing it makes me very anxious, but my greatest fear is getting sick myself. It is really an obsession, not just a fear.

Whenever I tell people about it, the reaction tends to be, "But NO ONE likes to vomit." I understand this, but this is the analogy I use to explain it: A person with a fear of birds will see a bird on the sidewalk, become nervous, and perhaps cross to the other side of the road. A person with a phobia of birds will not leave the house, for fear that there might be a bird on the sidewalk.

I am twenty-two years old and have not vomited since I was five or six, aside from one isolated incident (which happened too quickly for me to process, but bothered me for weeks afterward). If I feel nauseous, I will have a full-blown panic attack, which hilariously makes me feel more nauseous, leading to more panic, etc. Every day I wonder if "today will be the day." Every food I eat, I wonder if it will be the food to make me sick. In a way, it rules my life, although I have learned to live around it, so to speak.

I feel like it's very strange and I don't talk about it much these days, unless someone asks.

Aside from that, I also intensely fear infertility, but I have never tried to conceive and can't really call it a phobia. We'll see what happens once I want a family.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

Spiders. 
Driving past big lorries.
Bugs in general.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I have a few phobias...
I have a fear of growing old, which is called Gerascophobia. 
Claustrophobia.
Thalassophobia, fear of the sea, or fear of being in the ocean.
Amathophobia, fear of dust. Atelophobia, fear of imperfection. 
I am also afraid of not being worthy and successful.
Lygophobia, fear of darkness. 
Taphephobia, fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries. 
I have a big fear of sameness and monotony.
Whoa! Can you believe this? I am so messed up. :]


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

no..just you actually are aware of stuf others are yet to find out..


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

Rendzina said:


> Post them- And explain them!


1. Arachnophobia is the worst for me. Spiders are so small but deadly, black widows can cause spasms and incredible pain... others will bite you and your limbs could fall off. The smaller they are, the scarier because they are harder to kill. Their legs scare me... it's SO irrational, but they seem so alien to me. 8 friggin legs! so skinny and ug... just don't let them come near me, or I will not sleep.

2. Fear of failure and sounding stupid. I don't think I need to go on and explain...
3.Claustrophobia... I couldn't crawl through a small space. I fear I will suffocate or that I can't move my arms... freaks the hell out of me... a spider could crawl on me, and I couldn't move... hell no!

4. Coulrophobia ... This started at a young age when a girl invited me to her birthday party, clowns always seemed like child predictors to me, I'm sorry they, they have a creepy face, voice... I'm kind of over it a little, maybe that's why the Joker in Batman has always been the best creepiest villain to me.

5. Fear of being conquered, then becoming emotionally attached, then dumped, and/or cheated on... shit digs deep. Which is why I will never let any one become close enough to do that ever... ever. *Holding fist high* *Dramatic mid-movie scene from Gone With the Wind*


reckless summer nights said:


> I have a fear of growing old, which is called Gerascophobia.
> Thalassophobia, fear of the sea, or fear of being in the ocean.
> I am also afraid of not being worthy and successful.
> Taphephobia, fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries.
> ...


Welp... got more to add to my list....


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Population control.
Martial Law.
FEMA Camps.
Chemtrails.
Reptilians.
HAARP.
Moths.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel afraid of ghost and extreme violence stories or movies ,I get nightmares ,which is why I can't sleep alone after reading or watching them .I stay away from them ,but sometimes my curiosity makes me pay for it later .


----------



## MindSlinger (Jan 18, 2013)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Feet... plain and simple. I despise them unless they are my own, so please keep them covered and on the floor. (Punched someone in the face already for going barefoot and sticking their feet near my head because they wanted them up off the floor.)


Only exception for me......My own feet too.


----------

